# New Speakers



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

I just bought a new to me 1992 Dodge Stealth R/T Twin Turbo, and the first thing that i want to do is put an upgraded audion system in it. I dont know much about audio so anyhelp i get is appreciated, what i want is to upgrade the deck, the tweeters, midranges, and 6X9 with either Xplods, or pioneer speakers. I also want to install a couple subs in the back so i can have some bass. I listen to mostly rock, but there are times that i put in techno or some rap for something different, what are some good sub/amp combos that will let me do this? thanks


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

What's your budget? I've got a few suggestions but they all hinge on budget. $4k would allow for some really good speakers :sayyes: $2k would allow for good speakers. $1k decent, below that unless all you care about is how loud they can get I wouldn't bother. (Count installation, amps, speakers, cables, box for the sub - ported? - HU, etc) For example: $50/speaker, $75/sub, $45/sub box, amp/$250, installation $150, cables etc/$60. That adds up to $880. That is assuming that you have 6 speakers and you buy Xplods or similar quality speakers, and installation and cable cost are estimates.

I did an audio swap on my Merc a while back and spent about $2k on it. The audio is really good for rock, and it can get pretty loud. However, you'd probably have to spend more if you wanted more bass, since the sub I bought isn't as loud as many would like for rap, but suits rock well. (I don't listen to rap) My system is 4 Alpine Type R component speakers, 2 Rockford Fosgate coax, 2 Alpine amps, and a Rockford Fosgate 10" sub. Another good brand is Diamond Audio. For really high end, B&W's are good. (They cost a lot though and I doubt they're intended for rap)


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

im lookin at like 2k, probably a pioneer deck, xlpod speakers, or pioneer speakers, and not sure about the sub, i am installing them with my buddy, so install is cut


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

oh and i am looking at gettin 2 12" subs, because i already have a bandpass box...


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

2 12" subs = NICE. I would stay away from Xplods though... Pioneer is OK, Rockford Fosgate and Alpine are also pretty good, but for $2k - since you are installing yourself - you could probably get Diamond Audio speakers, which are great. (Real good for rap too, I've heard). DA speakers should set you back around $1200, then $800 left for the HU, amp and subs + cables (Should be enough... $200 amp, $200 subs, $100 HU, cables aren't more than $100 I'm sure)
I'll bet a DA system with 2 12" subs would be amazing... Just don't try for the D9s... go for the Hex speakers or along those lines. The DA D9s run $1400 a pop. Diamond also makes subs and amps, but they run at a high-ish price.


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

how bout kicker solobarics?
i'd have to get a new box, but oh well


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You can do better than Sony or Pioneer speakers.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

The Kickers are pretty good, so they'd do.


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

ok so what i am lookin at now, is a Pioneer Deck, 
DA speakers.. what series? 
Kicker Solobaric 12's, and what kind of amp should i get?


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

DA Hex. Alpine makes good amps (I've got 2 in my car), DA's amps are sure to be good. You may need 2 (1 for sub, 1 for speakers), amps are important though, and I ended up spending $450 on mine, so... I believe I have the MRP F450 and MRP M450 on their website, but their stated prices are higher on the website than what you should be able to get them for. I'll check when I can to make sure. Got a good Audio/Video store around? (Not Best Buy, but a Cartronics or Hifi Buys) Try asking them about which amps to get, etc. You don't necessarily have to buy them there, but it's a good place to get info  You wouldn't want the speakers or subs to be underpowered, and since I don't have 2 12" subs I don't know how much power they really would need. (Most people say the more the better - blast your ears out by providing 2000 watts of power to the subs :SHOCKED: )


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

reply i know better than to follow the more the better philosophy, ive blown two twelves before. I just got done talking to my friend, he said that JL Audio makes some awesome universal subs, that will hit hard for rap but be able to keep up with the demands of rock music. He said to also use JL audio amps or DA amp. total cost of the amp/sub combo that he suggests is about 1200 on its own. 
I am going to have to check on the quality of my current speakers to see if i can go that route. (right now my car is at the former owners house waiting for pickup, my fam is going to go down on saturday)


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

ok so here is what i gots... 2 12" Kicker Comp VR12, 1x Kicker 750 watt mono amp, Pioneer Head unit, 32x4watts.. and an Optima yellow top battery, i got the 4 gauge install kit from Phoenix Gold, total cost of 1200 dollars


----------



## StaticInMyHead (Sep 27, 2004)

Pay attention to how you wire those subwoofers. Do it wrong and you'll ruin the amp and/or subs. Just remember, at a lower impedance you can push more power, but at the cost of your amplifier's stability and reasonable temperatures. On your subs, parallel circuit= 1 ohm; series circuit= 4 ohms.


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

ya, i am going to wire them in parallel, and i read somewhere that with both subs ran parallel that it is 2 ohms, cant remember where i read that tho, also i am having my dad run them at a low volume for 20hours before i get back...


----------



## StaticInMyHead (Sep 27, 2004)

With dual voice coils, wiring gets tricky and its much harder to figure what impedance it will operate at. You can wire the voice coils of each speaker in parallel or series to a single speaker terminal; from there, you can wire the terminals in either parallel or series as well. So theoretically there are 8 ways of wiring your two subwoofers, but since speakers are always wired the same way, you have just 4 ways. Take a look at this site for the most common ways of wiring the subwoofers. 
http://www.cardomain.com/shop/wooferwizard.pl?num_of_subs=2&impedance_of_subs=4ohm_dvc&x=145&y=11


----------



## Chrisafp07 (Oct 16, 2006)

I recently bought a Pioneer deck for around $350-$400, 50x4 watts, Ipod Ready, SAT Radio ready you should just check this one out the model # is: 
DEH-P6800MP.


----------



## Chrisafp07 (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, just one problem with that deck, the velcro that comes with the remote doesn't hold up well in very hot temps. The adhesive melted right off my center console, I was pretty pissed! Solved by alittle Goo-Be-Gone!

Chris


----------

